

Building Bloodhound: The Fastest Car in the World - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/advanced-cars/building-bloodhound-the-fastest-car-in-the-world?utm_campaign=Weekly%20Notification&utm_source=boomtrain&utm_medium=email&utm_content=&bt_alias=eyJ1c2VySWQiOiI4MGVmYTU4YS03OGVjLTRkYzgtOTljMy00ZDE3NzZjNTNkOTIifQ%3D%3D

======
white-flame
I will still be persnickety and expect world speed records for a "car" (as a
synonym for "automobile") to be achieved by propelling it by its wheels, not
by being a jet/rocket sled.

(unresolvable ontological arguments to follow below)

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
They're going for a land speed record, not a wheel-driven land speed record.
So a Category C vehicle (Special Vehicle) and not A (Special Car) or B
(Production Car). While it's not a car it IS an automobile.

~~~
userbinator
More precisely, land _wheeled_ speed record meaning the vehicle still rolls on
the ground.

Rocket sleds can go much faster because of their lack of wheels... this one
reached Mach 8.5 (~10000km/h):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:8.5_Mach_rocket_sled_0304...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:8.5_Mach_rocket_sled_030430.jpg)

------
bliti
OT: Anyone interested in learning about this type of racing should make a Web
search for the term "Bonneville Salt Flats". It's pretty interesting and
challenging.

------
machbio
I am really surprised - "From standstill to about 650 km/h (400 mph), the
EJ200 takes the strain." \- that EJ200 can only take the car to 400 mph,
should not it be higher than that number. Anybody has any idea why it is so
low ?

~~~
burger_moon
Perhaps it's output is not high enough to overcome the air and rolling
resistance at that speed.

